# Scours



## RobynB (May 6, 2014)

I have a couple of 8 week old chicks that appear to have scours. Suggestions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Coccidia.


----------



## RobynB (May 6, 2014)

Crap. How do you treat THAT in chickens?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sulmet. Not sure on dosage.


----------



## RobynB (May 6, 2014)

I've been keeping these two chickens by themselves. One had consistently lose stools while the other does not which makes me doubtful of coccidia. Any other ideas what it might be our what I might do?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Coccidia in chicks presents with blood in the feces most of the time. Do you see any signs of blood?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I use Corid from TSC.


----------



## RobynB (May 6, 2014)

No signs of blood.


----------

